
China and Huawei propose reinvention of the internet - monting
https://www.ft.com/content/c78be2cf-a1a1-40b1-8ab7-904d7095e0f2
======
garyclarke27
Poposed new standard to replace tcp/ip allows a central authority to shut down
sites.

~~~
rumanator
Is there any real world use for this except plain old totalitarian oppression?

